# Whoda thunk?



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

One quality in men might be even more attractive than good looks and a sense of humor | IFLScience


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

interesting info

wonder if there is a correlation between altruism and extroversion

a lot of the data seems self reported which is pretty unreliable when it comes to sex


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

and here i thought nice guys finished last

well maybe that's the difference between 'nice guys' and NICE guys i suppose.

the real nice guys don't finish last.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Jorge 

Nice guys always finish last after she does...now that is altruism ;-)


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Hmm. I must be perceived as altruistic ...


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Haven't read the article yet. It's taking forever to load on my cell. There is a difference between a genuine nice guy and one who is nice in hopes of getting laid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

jorgegene said:


> and here i thought nice guys finished last
> 
> well maybe that's the difference between 'nice guys' and NICE guys i suppose.
> 
> the real nice guys don't finish last.


Absolutely! Nice guys who are really weak, entitled babies with covert contracts will finish last.

Nice guys who are strong and do things to make their partner happy are much more desirable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

xenote said:


> jorge
> 
> nice guys always finish last after she does...now that is altruism ;-)


love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThisIsAUserName (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice guys do finish last...as long as she does first.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

The men I've met who are loaded in the ultruism department have been both easy going and driven. When it comes to people they tend to be very easy going, easy to relate to, affable, and confident in that "I'm totally down with my nerdiness" way. You can tell the difference between a "nice guy" and the ultruistic guy because the nice guy tends to seek approval for his volunteer endeavors, while the ultruistic guy places his money or energy into things that are important to him and he wants to share why this cause is important to him. Nice guys over extend their time, ultruistic guys stick to things that are near and dear to them. 

Having said all that, it doesn't really matter why you're involved in your cause and volunteer your time or money, it matters that you do it!


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

NobodySpecial said:


> One quality in men might be even more attractive than good looks and a sense of humor | IFLScience


Well, we used to simply expect that everybody had a pretty high dose of altruism in them anyway, so *not* having it was a drawback. I guess it's now so rare that it overshadows other stuff.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Anon1111 said:


> interesting info
> 
> wonder if there is a correlation between altruism and extroversion
> 
> a lot of the data seems self reported which is pretty unreliable when it comes to sex


I saw such a study once...those who are high in altruism tend not to be "alpha" types. True altruism is done anonymously.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> One quality in men might be even more attractive than good looks and a sense of humor | IFLScience


So much for the "dark triad" theory of attraction. >


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh no, now what will the Red Pill do??


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Oh no, now what will the Red Pill do??


Donate medicine to charity?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Oh no, now what will the Red Pill do??


I'm pretty sure the Red Pill just makes insurance premiums go up so that there is nothing left over for charity!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenote said:


> Jorge
> 
> Nice guys always finish last after she does...now that is altruism ;-)


If you're willing to go down after your orgasm, you can finish first and still be altruistic.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> If you're willing to go down after your orgasm, you can finish first and still be altruistic.


Well......apparently I am not that nice I guess


----------

